# ADGA questions



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well today we bought a blue eyed registered Nigerian Dwarf buckling (almost 5 months old) 

The lady gave me his papers and everything...she said I mail in his papers after I fill them out (she did sign them) how much does it cost to transfer him to me...I do plan on becoming a member and see that the fee is $35 for a year. 

His name :Hillwood Farm Necco

Sire : Gotta B Kid N Iceberg
Dam : Doublegate Oreo Daydream

(looked them up as I am new to registering goats) and they look like very nice goats! 

Anyway if anyone can help me figure out what to do I would appreciate it!!

I have the certificate of transfer and she did sign it..just wondering how much it is and what do I need to do.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Go onto www.adga.org all the fees are listed there...there's also information on registrations, transfering, etc. You just send his papers and transfer into ADGA along with the fees. Fill everything out and you should be all set.

Congrats on the new buck! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The website will tell ya  Congrats!!! I have alway loved Iceburg! :kidblue: Is your little guy a blue eyed cou like his Daddy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... the website has it.... :thumb: 

A big congrats...... :hi5:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

ok so filled out necessary paperwork, have fees ready to go..

and ok..so future kids will need to be tattoo-ed in order to be registered 

sorry just trying to figure out the whole process.. (guess will need to visit someone's farm that does this so they can teach me.)

I'm excited...we are now looking for a registered doe to go with Necco...he is amazing already and those blue eyes melt my heart.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no you dont HAVE To tattoo - but i highly recommend it so that no one can try and mix up the paperwork with another goat.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

AWESOME YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN GREAT!!!

I reckon I better learn to tattoo for next year when hopefully Necco will get a girlfriend to mate with.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Somewere on the ADGA website there is a page that tells you how to tattoo. It is pretty easy! Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

When tattooing rub that ink in good and don't be shy with the pliers!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I know this thread is from long long ago but i was trying to find some pictures of him to see how my doe has produced because i own his mom doublegate oreo daydream. i bought her about 3 months ago.


----------

